# Donating clothes



## Wilder S. (Mar 21, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can donate women's clothes + shoes, as well as bedding in very good condition? Anywhere between Tivoli and Subiaco would be fine.
Many thanks,
Wilder S.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Wilder S. said:


> Does anyone know where I can donate women's clothes + shoes, as well as bedding in very good condition? Anywhere between Tivoli and Subiaco would be fine.
> Many thanks,
> Wilder S.


You should contact the nearest Catholic Parish and ask whether the local "Caritas Diocesana" accepts donations of clothes, shoes, etc.

Further information is available on-line in this website.


----------

